# I Found A Banded Pigeon!!!!!



## createdbydefaul (Aug 15, 2008)

hello, my name is Tim, i live in NW NJ and i found a banded pigeon at my place of work today. i tried looking up the numbers and all but cannot seem to find the owner please help 
this is how the tag reads,

IF 2008
14556

that is all it says, i placed the bird in a box with the top open, it seems as though it was hurt like it tries to walk and falls on its face. Please help


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

.....bump....can you post a pic of the bird?....try to see if will sip some water...someone will be along so please keep checking back. Good of you to help this bird.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

hello and welcome to the forum Thanks for taking in this pigeon it does sound as if it has been injured or is unwell. 
You put it in a box, which is good, can you put the box in a room? I'm afraid that if you leave it out a cat or some other preditor could get to it easily because of it not being able to walk. Also if you could give it some water that would be great.

We have a few members that can help you with the band #, they should be along shortly.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Try giving him some WARM water ... not hot ....but warm. He may be very dehydrated .. don't give food until you hydrate him or he will be even worse off. Experts will be along to advise you and help locate the owner. Keep him very warm to conserve what energy he has left. You can fill a bottle with hot water and wrap the bottle in a towel and place it beside him .


----------



## createdbydefaul (Aug 15, 2008)

i will try to post a pic i will try now, please check back


----------



## createdbydefaul (Aug 15, 2008)

i have been giving him water, it was warm not hot, but i do not have any kinds of grains where i am at..


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

If you have a grocery nearby you can buy some split peas and popcorn(uncooked) or thaw some frozen corn and peas and feed them to him... make sure the frozen ones are WARM .... you don't want him using any of his reserves to warm anything & please put a bottle of Hot water wrapped in a towel beside him to help him .


----------



## createdbydefaul (Aug 15, 2008)

here is the bird hopefully the pic works


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

createdbydefaul said:


> hello, my name is Tim, i live in NW NJ and i found a banded pigeon at my place of work today. i tried looking up the numbers and all but cannot seem to find the owner please help
> this is how the tag reads,
> 
> IF 2008
> ...


Please check the band again. There should be a series of letters or possibly one single letter between the 2008 and the number. That is needed to find the club that the bird is from.
This is a young bird and is probably lost and didn't know how to find food. It's imperative that you feed the bird as it's probably starving. 
Unpopped popcorn, sunflower seeds (black, not the striped ones) rice, split green peas, lentils, frozen peas and/or corn (thawed).........wild bird seed
Please check the band and I'll watch for an update.


----------



## createdbydefaul (Aug 15, 2008)

it is 2008 A there was an A after the 2008 that i didnt notice before hopefully that helps


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.ifpigeon.com/IF/band_list/band_list_2008.pdf

If you look at "A" it gives you a name, address, and number to contact. 'A' bands aren't club bands, but the bands you'd buy from IF not through a club. I think.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

createdbydefaul said:


> it is 2008 A there was an A after the 2008 that i didnt notice before hopefully that helps


Yep, that's what I need.
That is actually a stock band and doesn't belong to any particular club. This person will have a record of who purchased that band.
Secretary - Treasurer
Val Matteucci
P.O.Box 374
Hicksville,NY 11802
Phone:
(516) 794-3612
Can you give him a call? If not, let us know and I'll call for you. If you get an answering machine, leave a message and Val will call you back. He's pretty busy but is very good about returning calls. 
Please let us know what you find out and if you have any other questions abouit the bird. I believe it's just simply lost and starving. With some food and water, it will perk up in about 24 hours. However, please don't let it go until you find out who the owner is and how far away they are from you.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

createdbydefaul said:


> i have been giving him water, it was warm not hot, but i do not have any kinds of grains where i am at..


If you suspect the bird is ill or injured:

PLEASE click on the following link, review the information, & follow the steps.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f25/saving-the-life-of-a-pigeon-dove-vital-basic-steps-8822.html

Cindy


----------



## createdbydefaul (Aug 15, 2008)

i already called Val and he said it was a bird from Pennsylvainia, he gave me another number and i called that but no one answered, i left a message over an hour ago, and no response as of yet, i take lunch at 1 here in NJ so i was going to take him/her to the local vet and have them take care of him, is that a good idea if i do not hear from anyone?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

createdbydefaul said:


> i already called Val and he said it was a bird from Pennsylvainia, he gave me another number and i called that but no one answered, i left a message over an hour ago, and no response as of yet, i take lunch at 1 here in NJ so i was going to take him/her to the local vet and have them take care of him, is that a good idea if i do not hear from anyone?


How far away is the person you called? I'm sure Val gave you the phone number of the person who purchased this band. They are probably at work last most people. 
I won't tell you that you SHOULDN'T take the bird to a vet, but you need to make sure they will except it and won't put it to sleep. That's actually against that law to put a banded bird down without the owners permission. If they take the bird, then it becomes they're responsibility to try to contact the owner. Just need to make sure they're willing to do that. I'm just wondering how far away the owner is. It's very possible that they would come get the bird if the knew you had it. Is there no way that you can take care of it until this afternoon?


----------



## createdbydefaul (Aug 15, 2008)

i just looked up the number in the white pages online 

Reinhardt, Gerald 
(215) 234-0570 
Perkiomenville, PA 18074

That was the number Val gave me, 
i can hold onto the bird, only thing is i am too at work, lol, so my only problem is that i cannot keep going out to check on him, i dont want to bring him in because it is very cold in my building, so the box is in the bed of my pickup off the ground, i gave him some un-popped popcorn and some warm water, and he is out of DIRECT sunlight but still it is warm here in NJ, so is there anything else i can do? or can someone try Gerald for me again, and give him my contact info? if so i will PM you my info.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

createdbydefaul said:


> i just looked up the number in the white pages online
> 
> Reinhardt, Gerald
> (215) 234-0570
> ...



PM me your information. I'll try to call Gerald and get in touch. I recognize that name. Not sure why, but it rings a bell with me. 
So, the bird is in an open box in the bed of your truck?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just spoke with Jerry's wife. He's going to call Tim right now.


----------



## createdbydefaul (Aug 15, 2008)

i looked up where he is in PA and it is about an hour ride to where i am in NJ


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

PLEASE follow the information on Cindy's thread, it is crucial to this birds well being, especially if he has been out on his own for sometime. Starvation can also cause him to be weak and stumble.

Make sure he is not getting any drafts of air on him, and keep him warm.

Thank you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I thought Tim might post and he still might, but I got a PM from him and he went out to his truck and the bird had died. He did speak to Gerald and he wasn't the owner of the bird, but knew who the owner was and arrangements were going to be made for the bird, one way or the other, but it was too late.


----------

